# Introducing my first ratties EVER!



## xkatex (Jan 10, 2008)

So finally today I got my new ratties. They are absolute sweet hearts and their personalities are already starting to show. The dark one is much braver and investigates everything first. The light one is a bit more iffy about new things but as soon as he sees his brother "okaying" it hes just as curious! 

So basically they are brothers, I believe the lady said they were about 2months or so old (not too sure). Im new to this rat thing so I dont know how exactly to describe their colours but im almost positive they are Dumbos. 

Anyways this is the first and only picture I have of them and its off of a celly but I couldnt wait to post it so ya lol. Also they dont know names yet really. For the dark one I was thinking Dego(pronouced Daygo) and for the light one Kinq(Kink) because he was born with a kink in his tail lol. Any ideas?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ah, cute! I am a total sucker for siameses! Cute names, too.

Kinq looks like he's probably a dumbo, maybe Dego as well, though it's hard for me to tell from that angle.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome! I just got my first yesterday and second today!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think your little black fella is a top ear, but since the Smeeze is a dumbo, do they look alike with their ear placment?

They are cute.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What wonderful boys! As for the names, I like 'em!


----------



## necromantica (Jan 16, 2008)

omg that lil nose is so cute


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

awww, they're adorable! <3


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Such cute little boys.


----------



## Hattie (Jan 25, 2008)

Omg, is the black boy a rex :O ??
*Steals him*


----------

